# Baby Male Rats in NC



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

This will be my last new thread about these guys. We are one week away from being ready to go to our new homes. Everyone is super cute and active. They have all been well socialized with both people and rats. In this post you will find a little information on each of the babies, including pictures and descriptions. Please keep in mind that these descriptions will give you an idea of their personalities, but the rats are still growing up. They will probably behave differently when placed in an environment that is different from the only one they've ever known. The environment they are raised in as well as the training they are given can also effect the personality they develop in the future.

If you are interested please either reply on here or send me a pm. I am willing to travel up to four hours to meet potential adopters and will meet you halfway, so people in neighboring states can also consider adopting these babies.


Meet Batman. He is the only Agouti rat in the litter. He is a sweet little hooded rat with standard ears and fur. He very much enjoys being with people. In fact I had a hard time keeping him on the other side of the camera. He likes to stay on you and around you. He has a calm personality but can become unnerved when left alone in a new situation. He can be outgoing if he has another rat or a human by his side.




This is Brutus. He is a pink-eyed white rat with dumbo ears and standard fur. He is naturally very curious but when you pick him up he snuggles right into you. His nose leads him wherever he goes.




Meet Joker. He is a champagne hooded rat with pink eyes. He has standard ears and fur. This boy is a bit shy, so trust training will be a must with him. He would probably be better with someone who is either patient or has had more reserved rats previously. That being said, he is very sweet, intelligent, and loves companionship. With the right owner he will blossom into a wonderful little boy.




This is Logan. He is a black Berkshire rat with standard ears and fur. He is quite explorative. He is just as happy to be checking things out as he is hanging around you. He is cheerful and likes to play.




Meet Max. He is a black Berkshire rat with standard ears and fur. He is happy to go with you wherever you are and likes to play. Once he's had enough though he goes right back in and goes to sleep and it doesn't take him too long to get to that point. He gets short bursts of energy and then is right back to the typical lazy boy.




This is Pie. He is a champagne Berkshire with pink eyes. He has standard ears and fur. He tends to be a bit cautious at first but will relax after a little while. He is the kind of rat who will benefit from a little gentle nudge every now and again. He could probably also stand to have a little extra trust training in the long run. 




Meet Sirius. He is a black irish rat with dumbo ears and standard fur. He got his name from the star on his chest. When he gets upset or scared, the first thing he does is run to the human for comfort. He has the most delightfully cute expression thanks to those ears.




This is Sokka. Avatar fans will recognize the name and it is very fitting for him. He is a black Berkshire rat with dumbo ears and standard fur. I love the markings on his belly. He loves to climb on people and be held. He has spent plenty of time on my shoulder while I did things. But be warned. This little boy gets an adventurous streak from time to time and when he does he will take off looking for his adventure. Even though he normally runs to me, when he gets in this mood he is running away and getting into things. He is the kind of rat that will keep you on your toes and he has plenty of fun times in him. Just expect to have to chase him down every once in a while.




Meet Spot. He is a black Berkshire with dumbo ears and standard fur. He would rather be with his human than out exploring. He is calm but this can sometimes translate as timidity. He likes to be stationary and is usually one of the first ones to go to sleep.




This is Tiny. He is a pink-eyed white rat with standard ears and fur. As his name would suggest, he is significantly smaller than his siblings, and has consistently been at least a third smaller than the others. Despite technically being a runt, he is perfectly happy and healthy. He has always been healthy and has never shown any signs of sickness or weakness and has gained weight at the same rate as the others. He likes to climb and since he was old enough to leave the nest he has consistently been found either in the dig box or the highest hammock. He can have a bit of an independent streak but he doesn't wander far.




Meet Zen. He gets his name from the marking on his right side near the hip that looks like half a yin-yang. He is a black Berkshire rat. He has standard ears and fur. He is a very alert little boy. He is just as happy to be with his siblings as he is a person but he appreciates a little scratching on his shoulders. He enjoys being pet and will happily come to you when you offer.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

No one?


----------

